# Careers/Jobs



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Out of curiosity only and please feel free to answer in the most general manner or totally ignore it of'course 
I know preppers come from many different career backgrounds, my former CEO (huge Canadian company) was a prepper, also I know others who are everything from professional chefs and lawyers to fashion designers and construction workers. How (if) does your career/job benefit your prepping efforts?
I'll start, I am a stay-at-home-mom and work in social media and marketing, I also volunteer my marketing services to small businesses (owned by single moms) who are just starting out and don't have the budget for advertising. 
My job helps me to expand my network of hard-working individuals, everyone always finds a way to offer help of all kinds. Not many "preppers" yet but great in day to day life with kids.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I work in the grocery business. Bakery, deli, cheese shop, receiving and shipping are my skills. I work mainly in the specialty cheese shop currently. I love it because i get to sample all those extremely expensive cheeses for free  and I take notes on what cheeses hold up the longest. I ate a 1000 day old Gouda yesterday that blew my mind. This however, is a temporary job once i can begin my career in medicine. Work hard! Play hard! live your life.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im a college student. Im in my last year (hopefully!)
I just started CCNA1 yesterday. Cisco routers and switches. 
Im basically trying to do something I like to do for a living. 

I also did volunteer at a school computer club that would repair people's computers for free. That is if it didn't need any parts. I did it for the free pizza!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Ocean Transport research/analyst
study Asian shipping schedules, routes, capacities, etc.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Army -Former Infantry and Combat Engineer now a Psychological Operations or what is now known as MISO. So like TorontoGal I'm also into marketing in a sense... 
Also a super dad and beach bum..... and a full time student long distance student studying Strategic Studies and Defense Analysis....

Will hopefully be moving toward civil/government contract work after this deployment... crossing fingers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have worked in building materials distribution, both retail and wholesale, since 1971.
The amount of wood that goes into packaging and is ultimately thrown away is astounding. Since embarking on this career I have naturally learned to work with wood, and have amassed a stash of cypress, douglas fir, mahogany, oak, etc just waiting for me to retire to the wood shop.
And by being around construction for 40+ years I have learned to build things. Like our stable for the horses. Sheds. Wooden fencing. Tables. Remodel kitchens.
The only part I will not do is electricity. I have learned the hard way how much it hurts, and now I gladly pay someone to mess with wires.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Ocean Transport research/analyst
> study Asian shipping schedules, routes, capacities, etc.


I occasionally visit financial websites and there are some prognosticators who forecast the economy by looking at what, and how much, is being shipped by ocean transport.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I make truck tires at a factory. As far as helping me be prepared the benefits are: keeps me in great physical shape, helps me acclimate to extreme temps., keeps me sharp mentally, and the pay is good so I can buy stuff.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm an international spy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha @ spy


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Army -Former Infantry and Combat Engineer now a Psychological Operations or what is now known as MISO. So like TorontoGal I'm also into marketing in a sense...
> Also a super dad and beach bum..... and a full time student long distance student studying Strategic Studies and Defense Analysis....
> 
> Will hopefully be moving toward civil/government contract work after this deployment... crossing fingers.


I'm also a part-time student, but nothing as exciting as what you're learning, I'm training on weekends to get my vegan/vegetarian chef certification, it's in huge demand here, in Toronto.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> hahaha @ spy


For cereal. I'm so deep undercover I've lost contact with my handler... and they stopped paying me.

But the mission never ends.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> For cereal. I'm so deep undercover I've lost contact with my handler... and they stopped paying me.
> 
> But the mission never ends.


This is where my English is the weakest... So, you are Tony The Tiger, undercover? haha


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

retired paid firefighter...25 years retired military...21 years 3 months..4 years active duty 17 as a reservist now just a gym rat


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I've tended to do work that interested me. I've worked as an auto mechanic,hardware store manager and customer service.I've also done plumbing and electrician work..later I specialized in Low Volt and automation. I've framed mansions in the desert heat of Scottsdale AZ and and engineered the automation system for a golden age celebrities mansion in the northeast(Lighting control,audio,home theater all controlled by touch panels).For the last few years,i've spent my time working with horses..very satisfying but i believe this chapter is coming to an end.Automation control pays better LOL


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> This is where my English is the weakest... So, you are Tony The Tiger, undercover? haha


Nope, sorry that was a distraction. "For cereal", "for real", aka "no, really!".


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Former Infantry and LEO, now full time farmer, living the dream...sort of


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 1, 2013)

Operations manager at a Port.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Catcher In The Rye


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Retired now, USAF Shipping Specialist during Nam, retired volunteer paramedic with FD, 41 years as a mechanic in everything from packaging to forklifts, to computer controlled sorting equipment, to heavy steel and aluminum industry. Jack of all trades, with forte in electrical and a minor (very) in electronics a long while ago.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I work at a Goodyear store and do tire work. Get to keep the lead wheel weights,give them to my friend and he makes bullets for us.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish I was your friend!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

In '08 I started my dog training business. It's been a wonderful ride but I'm beginning to contemplate what's next. As for preparedness, meh, it doesn't really translate but for survival and SHTF ugliness the skill set is invaluable.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just a hustler. Haven't decided what to be, gave up a supervisor position, to be a floor hand, but already in the managers pocket to be next supervisor, different location thank GOD. So, for now, just trying to shine and outwork the other guys. Already taking on all the safety issues for the company, and the president pulled the strings on my move, so I just climb that money ladder.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and by floor hand, I am a rotor winder, for large generators and hydroelectric components.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dentist. Medical training. Problem solving. Leadership, managing finances and people. Some patients have great tales of things they do to get by. Dealing with regulatory intrusion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I fix avionics, electrical and instrument issues on Black Hawks at Ft. Rucker. Fun gig.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I fix avionics, electrical and instrument issues on Black Hawks at Ft. Rucker. Fun gig.


Love "rotor heads" a nickname fixed-wing lawn dart drivers called us Navy helicopter guys. 
Kaman Aerospace is only 4 miles from my house, and I hope to get a foot in the door soon
I was an aviation electrician for 13 yrs before going into the CWO program.


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

Designer in the day, fabricator, welder, powder coater, anodizer at night


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Catcher In The Rye


You're a grass league baseball player?


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

I work for they City where i live as a equipment operator/dump truck driver. I also own my a Lawn Maintenance company.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TJC44 said:


> You're a grass league baseball player?


Ha Ha!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Like Zaphod Beeblebrox, I'm just this guy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Like Zaphod Beeblebrox, I'm just this guy.


Do you have your towel?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You'll need more than a towel for this;


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Do you have your towel?


Absolutely! And a gin and tonic. Or is it gyn and tonick. Or maybe gein and tonix. Or...


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I have family that are retired law enforcement and they prep. Of course they all served in the military so that may also tell you something...
Preppers are definitely from all walks of life.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I work as a grip in film/TV what skills do I have and how does it help for prepping; Problem solving, leadership, woodworking, welding, driving heavy machinery, rigging, and i end up with a lot of lumber, aluminum, steel, hardware, and other random things that we buy use once then no one wants so if they look useful....


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Military. It has given me a good paycheck to support my heavier hobbies..... Also provided invaluable training as a LEO among other things .... at my last unit.

It plays into every part of it, and is in fact the reason i started prepping.... long... 12 hour night watches give you time to read a lot of interesting, and scary things.. It is good to keep up on the news but due to my rating i have to keep up on current events 24/7... this keeps me more in tune with whats going on around the world.. and hopefully gives me an edge on reaction time to significant events... 

I have encountered a higher than civilian amount of "Preppers" in the military i feel, especially at my current unit..


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> Military. It has given me a good paycheck to support my heavier hobbies..... Also provided invaluable training as a LEO among other things .... at my last unit.
> 
> It plays into every part of it, and is in fact the reason i started prepping.... long... 12 hour night watches give you time to read a lot of interesting, and scary things.. It is good to keep up on the news but due to my rating i have to keep up on current events 24/7... this keeps me more in tune with whats going on around the world.. and hopefully gives me an edge on reaction time to significant events...
> 
> I have encountered a higher than civilian amount of "Preppers" in the military i feel, especially at my current unit..


Completly agree with you Prepperlite. Being in the military you see some of the scary things out there outside of our "safe haven". But as things change in our own world we see how things can turn south really quick and hence the reason to prep. Being in the military we are trained always to be ready and the first time I heard bug out bag was in AIT when I was told to always have that bug out bag ready. Having a family creates that one man Long Wolf to an infantry team... gotta prepare myself and now my soldiers for SHTF.

Every guy in my team here is at one level or another preparing for when SHTF... from food supplies, ammo, to even bug out retreats. It is perhaps refreshing to get that reasurrance your not crazy from people you work with everyday and see you browsing this website and cheaperthandirt between work related items 

I also know alot of members in the police force who are also prepperared one way or another. People who work with local or federal government seem to be more aware of what could and probably will happen in certain issues.... but sometimes we are also blind to what may be happening because of our "blinders".


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm just another peeon working for a large corporation that's only mission is to make money in what ever way it deems possible despite the potential harm this may cause. 

What I've learned? self preservation and lack of trust towards my fellow man. 

oh and there is all that medical stuff too


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Deep in the belly of the beast of a large airline. I have been around airlines and airplanes all my life and as I once heard "one should do what one does best" so here I am!
There is no way I would ever do this again if I had a do over! This is one of the most unstable industries out there! We have moved like 9 times over multiple states over 7
airlines trying to keep a job as most airlines end up chapter 11 or merged into another. I plan on writing a book when I'm done as I have seen enough stuff over 35+ years
to fill 2 books! Yes I get to fly free no problem as I can't afford to go anywhere and I'm quite content staying home as travel anymore can really suck! Ask me anything you want about airplanes,
Air traffic control, flight crews, safety, I have seen a lot and I'm right there on the front lines.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I have been a jack of all trades for many years. As an industrial maintenance tech I learned how to fix mechanical, hydraulic, electrical and Pneumatic systems. I'm a passable welder with gas, arc and mig systems. As an outdoorsman I have learned how to hunt and fish and fell a tree. As a scout and then a leader, I learned much about bush craft. Now as a sports reporter I'm learning that people in general are worthless and untrustworthy until proven different.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Absolutely! And a gin and tonic. Or is it gyn and tonick. Or maybe gein and tonix. Or...


Am I the only one who got this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Am I the only one who got this?


No Clue, help an old dog out...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Navy veteran went through the police Academy in 1990. Patrol, SWAT, Detective, Support Services now Criminal Investigations supervisor. I have about two years until I retire then I hope to go to work in a bookstore, gun shop or........not.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Retired old guy,kidney transplant two years ago,former NAPA auto parts store manager.retail management specialist.managed several stores in several states 30+ years.prepped since the 80's.worked on all my own mechanical apparatus like,cars trucks,small engine etc.slowing down and pissed about it and the pain I have endured,sorry for the drama.(edit)and,citizen soldier,National guard in Washington state for 4 years as an engineer while working for NAPA auto parts.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I started out as an auto mechanic, transfered to heavy equipment and then to forklifts - electric powered and electronic drive and lift controls. I have owned three businesses, two of which were actually money makers. I am a hobby programmer, a hobby machinist, metal smith, inventor, problem solver, and tech freak. I am retired now and have been a non-denominational minister for about twelve years.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I started out as an auto mechanic, transfered to heavy equipment and then to forklifts - electric powered and electronic drive and lift controls. I have owned three businesses, two of which were actually money makers. I am a hobby programmer, a hobby machinist, metal smith, inventor, problem solver, and tech freak. I am retired now and have been a non-denominational minister for about twelve years.


Renaissance man


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I started out as an auto mechanic, transfered to heavy equipment and then to forklifts - electric powered and electronic drive and lift controls. I have owned three businesses, two of which were actually money makers. I am a hobby programmer, a hobby machinist, metal smith, inventor, problem solver, and tech freak. I am retired now and have been a non-denominational minister for about twelve years.


Leonardo DaVinci took classes that Pauls taught on the weekend! The above only covers what Pauls does on Mondays and Tuesdays!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so relieved you guys didn't start making fun of me when I started this thread. Judging by all the responses here and in other topics, this forum is full of pretty amazing individuals, I'm very lucky to have stumbled on this message board, it's a rare gem.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Blacksmith, bladesmith. Who needs electricity?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am an ICE (Instrument, Control, and Electrical) tech at a coal fired power plant, and have been for the last 35 years. Yep, acid rain's my name and carbon emission's my game.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Been kind of been holding back on this subject due too the few cop haters , anti establishment folks on here and never really mentioned what I am retired from.
I started in corrections at the county sheriffs office 3 years later I went to road patrol, from their I went too vice for a few years got tired of dealing with druggies and prostitutes of both sexes, went too homicide which I loved. after 30 years I retired from the dept.
I would like to ad that about half if not more of the police officers in this country will divorce sometime in their career, I am proud too say that me and my dear wife have been married 44 years we stayed together thru the thick and thin. people have ask over the years how we managed too have and raise 3 great kids, She being an RN and would work different shifts and so did I and it seems like we passed at the door many a time. but we are still here walking hand in hand thru the retirement years.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In my opinion, police service members should be respected as much as military service members, both protect our rights and freedoms. Many of my male family members were/are in both, police and military service back home and judging by their many years of service, both professions are incredibly challenging and full of personal sacrifices.
Thank you for your service, this should be said to police service members as often as it's said to veterans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Been kind of been holding back on this subject due too the few cop haters , anti establishment folks on here and never really mentioned what I am retired from.
> I started in corrections at the county sheriffs office 3 years later I went to road patrol, from their I went too vice for a few years got tired of dealing with druggies and prostitutes of both sexes, went too homicide which I loved. after 30 years I retired from the dept.
> I would like to ad that about half if not more of the police officers in this country will divorce sometime in their career, I am proud too say that me and my dear wife have been married 44 years we stayed together thru the thick and thin. people have ask over the years how we managed too have and raise 3 great kids, She being an RN and would work different shifts and so did I and it seems like we passed at the door many a time. but we are still here walking hand in hand thru the retirement years.


I'd buy you a cup off coffee anytime.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'd buy you a cup off coffee anytime.


How'd you know I have a coffee addiction?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Been kind of been holding back on this subject due too the few cop haters , anti establishment folks on here and never really mentioned what I am retired from.
> I started in corrections at the county sheriffs office 3 years later I went to road patrol, from their I went too vice for a few years got tired of dealing with druggies and prostitutes of both sexes, went too homicide which I loved. after 30 years I retired from the dept.
> I would like to ad that about half if not more of the police officers in this country will divorce sometime in their career, I am proud too say that me and my dear wife have been married 44 years we stayed together thru the thick and thin. people have ask over the years how we managed too have and raise 3 great kids, She being an RN and would work different shifts and so did I and it seems like we passed at the door many a time. but we are still here walking hand in hand thru the retirement years.


I've said it before and I'll say it again, "you are mighty bold to have that picture of you and the young cutie next to you, I hope your wife doesn't bust you Slew!


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

Corrections officer have started my carreer in 1982 at the county level and progressed to the state level in 1993 will retire in 7 more years!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, too all our police and sheriff's, c.o's,everybody, that does the thankless jobs. I'm sure I missed some. Soldiers, veterans,all Yall
Thank you.without you guys, this America would be a very different place.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm just a high school kid at the moment but I'm taking all the classes I can that will help me prep. Like JROTC it helps make me a leader so if/when the SHTF I can help leader or keep order. Auto class I'm taking to get the knowledge on how to work on cars and in case something happens with a BOV(working on getting one). I'm a vol. firefighter and have several certifications from train firefighting to hazmat awareness. Work out with the fire dept and jrotc to keep my self in shape so I can use my LPC's if needed(leather personal carriers... boots).


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> No Clue, help an old dog out...


We were referring to the book: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy: Douglas Adams: 9780345391803: Amazon.com: Books

If you have not read it, do so NOW! It is absolutely hilarious! I do not like science fiction, but this so laugh out loud funny, that I was happy to tolerate the science fiction aspect.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm a Gin - proofiness tester and bottle emptier....and I have a hobby of Research and development on the side....I am also a volunteer Liver- lastingness test subject, but I am also the tester...so It's a double blind study after 2:00 am..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was employed by the US government to break other peoples stuff, was very good at it. Now I try not mess with other people stuff. Seems not much call for that.
Now I build stuff rail roads.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm a Marine and work as a Helicopter mechanic and crew chief. I fly in them and fix them, I have been doing this for over 17 years. I've done other side jobs along the way too. I might retire in less than 3 years and start a new career but still trying to see how this plays out. I think my career has definitely helped me out for prepping, as a mechanic I have learned to fix things and have a better understanding on how things work. As a supervisor I have learned to manage time, personnel and how to lead. As a crew chief (aka flight engineer) I have learned to work under stressful situations and to make quick decisions during life threatening situations (aircraft on fire in flight), it has also made me more observant of my surroundings. I also get more trigger time and stay in great shape.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

INOR!!! 
The Restaurant at the End of the Universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and
So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OCB (Dec 28, 2012)

We do Security Electronics for Detention Facilities. Door lock control, intercoms and CCTV all integrated into Touch Screen control system.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2014)

IT field. I help companies with their computer storage to keep it simple. Was an EMT many years ago, and even a nurse (murse?). I got really lucky when I got into the field, and rose to what I do with barely a high school diploma (good luck trying that these days).

It helps my planning as I can work from literally anywhere in the world with internet, allows me to be home for my kids and provides me the money I need to make our dreams a reality.

Also I can work in my underwear!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Horrorshow said:


> IT field. I help companies with their computer storage to keep it simple. Was an EMT many years ago, and even a nurse (murse?). I got really lucky when I got into the field, and rose to what I do with barely a high school diploma (good luck trying that these days).
> 
> It helps my planning as I can work from literally anywhere in the world with internet, allows me to be home for my kids and provides me the money I need to make our dreams a reality.
> 
> Also I can work in my underwear!


Same here, I can work and make dinner at the same time


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I fix avionics, electrical and instrument issues on Black Hawks at Ft. Rucker. Fun gig.


Life at Mother Rucker....even if your a Lawn Dart Guy, Hookers are the best and always will be.... :grin:


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I am Medically Retired from the Army as of May, 20 years 10 months and 13 days, almost evenly split between Active and the Guard, started and finished Active, I have 5 MOS's Beginning with Aviation, Ordinance, and 2 In Combat Arms, retired out of FA. On the Civilian side I worked a lot in Restaurants including Management, I am currently a Fulltime student with 2 years left for My Teaching degree(probably 2 1/2 as I plan to do K-12), I work part time at GameStop(coolest dad and uncle in town) and was just offered a position in the Gun Dept. of a huge Sporting Goods place in town that is doubling in size next spring. I am sure I will spend lots of my paycheck there.... I have tried to spend my life both civilian and Military learning as much as I could about as many subjects as I could....jack of all trades master of none type. I will also be working with the CG Auxiliary through my school to help teach things and continue my own learning experience.


----------

